

After business consulting, I want to get back into development. Where to start? - bobbles

After doing coding all through university, and then programming professionally for a few years, I decided to make a switch into business consulting.<p>Most of this experience was all through linux using Java, C, C++ and some 4GL work for mining companies.<p>I&#x27;m starting to get hungry for coding again, and am wondering what some of the better starting points would be for the type of modern web development employers are looking for these days.<p>This is not necessarily for moving out of consulting, but skilling up in areas that are relevant these days.<p>Would it be correct to say these are the areas I should be looking into?<p>JavaScript&#x2F;HTML5&#x2F;CSS3 
Python, Django, and PostgreSQL<p>The link below seems to cover the technologies:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codeproject.com&#x2F;Reference&#x2F;597538&#x2F;Modern-Web-Development<p>But are there any recommended learning resources&#x2F;tutorials to get into this?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
lifeisstillgood
Why do you want to be employed as a web developer? Even rough and ready web
skills with a coding background puts you miles ahead of most consultants
looking to launch a real product or even better productise a pain that they
have seen first hand in consulting

Ask yourself what were the worst, most insane processe you saw as a consultant
? how could they be solved with code?

I would start there

~~~
bobbles
Thanks yeah.. as I mentioned I'm not trying to change jobs just wanting the
skills more on the hobby side of the equation.

Thanks

